# 2009 NBA Draft Thread



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Draft is on now. All draft talk here.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Official draft thread*

1. LAC - Blake Griffin

No surprise.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

My mock draft. We'll see how I did.

1. Los Angeles Clippers: Blake Griffin PF Oklahoma
2. Memphis Grizzlies: Hasheem Thabeet C Connecticut
3. Oklahoma City Thunder: Ricky Rubio PG Spain
4. Sacramento Kings: Jonny Flynn PG Syracuse
5. Minnesota Timberwolves: James Harden SG Arizona State
6. Minnesota Timberwolves: Tyreke Evans G Memphis
7. Golden State Warriors: Jordan Hill PF Arizona
8. New York Knicks: Stephen Curry G Davidson
9. Toronto Raptors: Jrue Holiday G UCLA
10. Milwaukee Bucks: Demar DeRozan G/F USC
11. New Jersey Nets: Terrence Williams G/F Louisville
12. Charlotte Bobcats: Gerald Henderson G Duke
13. Indiana Pacers: Eric Maynor PG VCU
14. Phoenix Suns: Earl Clark F Louisville
15. Detroit Pistons: BJ Mullens C Ohio State
16. Chicago Bulls: James Johnson F Wake Forest
17. Philadelphia 76ers: Brandon Jennings PG Italy
18. Minnesota Timberwolves: Austin Daye F Gonzaga
19. Atlanta Hawks: Dejuan Blair PF Pittsburgh
20. Utah Jazz: Sam Young SF Pittsburgh
21. New Orleans Hornets: Jeff Teague PG Wake Forest
22. Portland Trail Blazers: Omri Casspi SF Israel
23. Sacramento Kings: Tyler Hansbrough PF UNC
24. Dallas Mavericks: Nick Calathes G Florida
25. Oklahoma City Thunder: Jon Brockman F Washington
26. Chicago Bulls: Wayne Ellington SG UNC
27. Memphis Grizzlies: Toney Douglas SG Florida State
28. Minnesota Timberwolves: DeMarre Carroll F Mizzou
29. New York Knicks: Jack McClinton G Miami
30. Cleveland Cavaliers: Dajuan Summers SF Georgetown


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I see on Draftexpress it has us taking James Johnson and Taj Gibson. Nbadraft.net has 2 Tarheels, Hansbrough and Ellington. I like the Ellington pick, not so much the others. Mullens still going 15, as he has for a while, Blair going 20 and 13, Budinger 25 and 33 and Henderson 12 and 11.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

LOL, you took one guy off each draft, probably the way I'd want them too. I gotta say I'd be thrilled to have Ellington at 26. At 16, idk about Johnson or Hansbrough.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

If Memphis don't take Rubio, which I expect them to do, then I really question what's going on in that organization.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Grizzlies - Hasheem Thabeet


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Memphis is gonna regret this pick.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabeet goes #2.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Horrible pick by the Grizz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He can anchor the middle, no doubt.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Memphis is gonna regret this pick.


Why?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> Why?


Cause Rubio is gonna end up much better. Thabeet will be more like Dalembert IMO


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Why'd you put Thabeet in your mock if you expected them to take Rubio?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I hope the Thunder take Harden or Curry.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Cause Rubio is gonna end up much better. Thabeet will be more like Dalembert IMO


Maybe but Dalembert is not half bad!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, Harden.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thunder- James Harden


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Good, they didn't take Rubio. That would have been stupid with Westbrook on the roster already, as he'd have been an undersized 2 had they taken a PG. Now they are set at the 1, 2, 3 and 4. Just need a quality C now.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

truebluefan said:


> Why?





truebluefan said:


> Maybe but Dalembert is not half bad!


You'd draft Dalembert at number 2?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I thought the Thunder would have taken a pg.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

OKC is looking good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> You'd draft Dalembert at number 2?[/quot
> 
> In this draft ya! lol especially if you are memphis.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> I thought the Thunder would have taken a pg.


Westbrook. No need whatsoever.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kings- tyreke evans.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I hope the Kings go with Rubio, leaving the Wolves with Curry and......


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyreke Evans? Wow.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, there goes that plan lol. Evans was the 2nd guy I was drawing a blank on lol.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I think Tyreke Evans will be the 2nd best player in this draft anyways.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Tyreke Evans? Wow.


So far Draft express is perfect. Ya I was surprised.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

You really think the Wolves would be stupid enough to draft PGs at BOTH 5 and 6? I think their streak is about to end.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Timberwolves - Ricky Rubio


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wolves grab Rubio with #5.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

He will do well in Minny.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Stephen Curry is where the Wolves need to go for sure.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Curry or DeRozan here?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rubio and Flynn?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Minny again...Johnny Flynn

What the???? Another pg?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

OMG, the Wolves are retards. Always have been....I see the tradition continues without McHale there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

rubio going to be their SG?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Wish they'd have taken Curry and Flynn instead. Curry was the guy I really liked.

T-Wolves have 2 PGs at PG and SG, and 2 PFs at PF and C. Morons.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Warriors - Stephen Curry.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

SWEET! Knicks didn't get Curry! I was really hoping he wouldn't go to a team I hate.

Draftexpress is wrong now too


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That makes the Warriors worth watching now too. Monta Ellis, Beidrins, and Curry. A nice trio there.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks - Jordan hill


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Sweet, the Knicks got a scrub.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hill was the best player available, but does it cover a need?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yes, cause if they're trying to cut salary that means they don't resign David Lee, which you've already heard rumored they are planning on, so this gives them a big on a rookie contract. I thought he was very over-rated by the announcers in the AZ games I tuned in to so I could watch Budinger. Count me as not impressed at all with Hill.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Raptors - DeMar DeRozen


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I gotta admit though, draftexpress is close....just 7 and 8 switched around so far.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

That's crazy, dunking in 6th freaking grade!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks - Brandon Jennings


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This is a reach! He was predicted to go 17.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Van Gundy with some Skiles love. Heh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Nets - Terrence Williams


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Watch the Bobcats take Hansbrough to replace May since he wasn't tendered lmao.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I hope draftexpess is right here and they take Henderson so I don't have to worry about him being a Bull.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I hope Bobcats take Henderson. He's Bulls number 1 target, and I really really want James Johnson.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

YES! No worthless Dookie for dabullz this year!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bobcats - Gerald Henderson


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> I hope Bobcats take Henderson. He's Bulls number 1 target, and I really really want James Johnson.


There he goes.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man I hope that Blair goes in these next 3 picks. I really don't want him. Henderson is gone, now for Blair! PLEASE!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyler to Indiana. Heh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pacers- Tyler Hansbrough


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Damnit. Right position, wrong guy.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Suns - Earl Clark


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Damn E.Clark was my fall back player to James Johnson


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Earl Clark is another one I wouldn't have minded in Chicago.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jrue Holiday please


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Come on Detroit, take Blair! You know you want him!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pistons - Austin Daye


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

man i hope the gar foreman grill picks mullens if he's available at 16.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Obviously we can get a big man


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, at least BJ is still available, even if Blair is too. I'll be sick if we take Blair.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We're on the clock! Pulling for James Johnson here.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bulls will mosdef pick blair or johnson.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Please take James Johnson!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Please go big! 

I think Mullens. Forman likes projects (he was for Tyrus).


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Come on, we all love "BJs" lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls - James Johnson


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

James Johnson! Woohoo!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

James Johnson=steal of the draft


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, if he plays SF and this means the end of Dung, then it's all good I guess. I'd still have preferred to roll the dice on Mullens.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, at least it wasn't freaking Blair, but still bleh.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

Hell Yea!!!


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

And I'm wrong...so what else is new?

James Johnson. He's a big'un. Maybe not a crucial piece for the Bulls going forward, but a potential replacement for tyrus and insurance for Deng.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> James Johnson=steal of the draft


Care to justify this statement?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Now to hope that Mullens, Budinger or Ellington slide to 26 and we're actually smart enough to take one of them.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

76ers - Jrue Holiday


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

James Johnson! 

He was my guy, and I'm thrilled we didn't need to trade up. This guy could be really solid for us, and allows for great flexibility entering the trade market.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Now to hope that Mullens, Budinger or Ellington slide to 26 and we're actually smart enough to take one of them.


Ellington, Budinger, or Darren Collison -- I'd be thrilled with any of those guys at 26.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> James Johnson!
> 
> He was my guy, and I'm thrilled we didn't need to trade up. This guy could be really solid for us, and allows for great flexibility entering the trade market.



Et tu, Yodurk?

Care to explain what you like about him, over say, Blair?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

If James Johnson plays point forward and Deng is traded, I can learn to love that pick.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> Et tu, Yodurk?
> 
> Care to explain what you like about him, over say, Blair?


A couple reasons. For one, he has this unique blend of skills and size. You can't teach 6'8 PF's to run and handle the rock the way he can. Secondly, he's a very good physical specimen. His length was right on par with Blair's (both had 6'10-ish standing reach), but is an even better athlete with similar bulk. 

The fact that he can play SF or PF means we can move some pieces around too, and he's there for insurance.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

wolves will pick mullens for sure


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Ellington, Budinger, or Darren Collison -- I'd be thrilled with any of those guys at 26.


Unless Kirk is traded, Collison would be a wasted pick. We need other guys rather than a 3rd string PG, behind 2 young starter-caliber PGs. 

Collison is projected at 34 on draftexpress and 42 on nbadraft.net lol.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Are the Wolves completely retarded?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BenDengGo said:


> wolves will pick mullens for sure


You don't think they'll go with another PG? I'm sure there are some more available still!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Timberwolves - ty Lawson


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

HOLY ****! I was joking. What a bunch of retards!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

yodurk, mas info please on your boy Johnson!!! 

Watching his highlights, Johnson reminds me a bit of Carmelo. He IS a forward who can create his own shot, something we don't currently have on the roster.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Unless Kirk is traded, Collison would be a wasted pick. We need other guys rather than a 3rd string PG, behind 2 young starter-caliber PGs.
> 
> Collison is projected at 34 on draftexpress and 42 on nbadraft.net lol.


Not necessarily. We are already a pretty deep team and we can't really expect a late 1st or 2nd rounder to crack the rotation in Year 1. If he's the 3rd string PG for now, then so be it. 

I like him because he is a great quick defender and we don't have that. Also knows how to play PG and play a cerebral game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

What then hell? Three pgs??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hawks - Jeff Teague.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i hope some miracle happens and mullens slips to us.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

everybody is stying the hell away from those two shot knees of blair.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

yodurk said:


> Not necessarily. We are already a pretty deep team and we can't really expect a late 1st or 2nd rounder to crack the rotation in Year 1. If he's the 3rd string PG for now, then so be it.
> 
> I like him because he is a great quick defender and we don't have that. Also knows how to play PG and play a cerebral game.


165 lbs. I just don't want him, although I do like his quickness.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> A couple reasons. For one, he has this unique blend of skills and size. You can't teach 6'8 PF's to run and handle the rock the way he can. Secondly, he's a very good physical specimen. His length was right on par with Blair's (both had 6'10-ish standing reach), but is an even better athlete with similar bulk.
> 
> The fact that he can play SF or PF means we can move some pieces around too, and he's there for insurance.


How good is he at ball-handling? Ty Thomas good, or what? 

And most importantly, what's his understanding of the game like?

(I really know nothing about this guy. But I've heard a lot of people expressing apathy regarding him as a pick, probably because he is a tweener of the Noc, Khryapa, Fizer mould.)


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

superdave said:


> yodurk, mas info please on your boy Johnson!!!
> 
> Watching his highlights, Johnson reminds me a bit of Carmelo. He IS a forward who can create his own shot, something we don't currently have on the roster.


We were talking about JJ being a poor man's Lebron last week, but you may be right...poor man's Carmelo may be an even better comparison. Very similar body type and style of play. JJ won't score 20 a game obviously, but perhaps 15 ppg at his peak? Seems like a good stat stuffer who does a bit of everything. Hits the boards, posts up, drives, shoots. He'll look pretty good playing PF running with Rose, IMO. The question is, will he just be a glorified backup or will he out play Tyrus? Might already be a better offensive player than Tyrus.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jazz - Eric Maynor


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

truebluefan said:


> What then hell? Three pgs??


I called it! lol They did say that he'll be traded to Denver now, which of course I assumed as soon as they drafted the 3rd PG, that one would be traded that is. Still stupid though.

I bet the Jazz take Blair.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

yodurk said:


> I think you'll want Collison the next time TJ Ford, Rondo, and DJ Augustin decide to have another career game against Derrick Rose and Ben Gordon. IMO Collison is our defensive answer to those guys.


You got a point, but would he really play with both Hinrich and Rose on the roster??? I do agree that it'd be nice to have a very quick defender though.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> 165 lbs. I just don't want him, although I do like his quickness.


I think you'll want Collison the next time TJ Ford, Rondo, and DJ Augustin decide to have another career game against Derrick Rose and Ben Gordon. IMO Collison is our defensive answer to those guys.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

We should be working the phones to move up from 26 for Mullens.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

What's the tip for the Hornets

if they don't sell their pick they may go for Blair


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I do NOT want Blair at all. Mullens, Budinger, Ellington...one of those 3.

So much for your PG Yodurk lol.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Interesting pick for the Jazz but a solid one


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

glad you like mullens to DBB!

bulls should trade 26 and next years 2nd rounder to move up to pick him.

also ellington budinger and blair are still their. hope i'm not jynxing here.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I could see the Thunder taking Mullens. As I said before, they're set at the 1-4, with the 5 being a big question right now IMO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hornets - Darren Collison


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Collison at 21? Wow.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

yodurk said:


> We were talking about JJ being a poor man's Lebron last week, but you may be right...poor man's Carmelo may be an even better comparison. Very similar body type and style of play. JJ won't score 20 a game obviously, but perhaps 15 ppg at his peak? Seems like a good stat stuffer who does a bit of everything. Hits the boards, posts up, drives, shoots. He'll look pretty good playing PF running with Rose, IMO. The question is, will he just be a glorified backup or will he out play Tyrus? Might already be a better offensive player than Tyrus.


Yeah, looking at the Yahoo highlights, he's decent and, most importantly, in control. Certainly, not a transcendent athlete like Tyrus. 

But to be honest, he looks better than Deng attacking the basket with the ball on the floor. 'Course, those are just highlights.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Good Hope said:


> Yeah, looking at the Yahoo highlights, he's decent and, most importantly, in control. Certainly, not a transcendent athlete like Tyrus.
> 
> But to be honest, he looks better than Deng attacking the basket with the ball on the floor. 'Course, those are just highlights.


Anyone is better than Deng attacking the basket. He can't dribble. Johnson is hyped as a Point Forward, so that should be his forte, and main thing I like about him.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, Espn's take is not too encouraging....



> The Bulls have wanted Johnson for a while. He's a good athlete who can play the 3 and the 4 on both ends of the floor. His game needs to develop, but when he gets going, he's something. He reminds me a little of Chicago's Tyrus Thomas in one way -- he'll play great one minute and have his coach pulling his hair out the next. With Thomas on the trade block, Johnson may ultimately be his replacement.


And jeez, 2000 posts. Can I have my life back?

Whatever, the comment about his inconsistency is not what I wanted to hear. It sounds like he is a "what was he thinking?" type player.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Good Hope said:


> How good is he at ball-handling? Ty Thomas good, or what?
> 
> And most importantly, what's his understanding of the game like?
> 
> (I really know nothing about this guy. But I've heard a lot of people expressing apathy regarding him as a pick, probably because he is a tweener of the Noc, Khryapa, Fizer mould.)


Better ball handler than Tyrus, yes. Much more under control. There is talk that he could play some point forward -- I think that's an exaggeration, but the fact that it's not absurd should tell you something. A notch below Odom in this department, but a big notch over, say, Nocioni.

His understanding of the game is one of those things that's hard to see. He has shown to be a good passer and can create his own shot. But, sometimes too aggressive in looking for his own shot. Seems like a good kid overall though, willing to learn. That's my impression.

I think the right way to use him is primarily as a PF who can play inside-outside and create mismatch problems.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

If when it comes our times to pick Jordan Hill, Blair and Mullens still available would we consider another big instead of wings like Ellington or Budinger?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> If when it comes our times to pick Jordan Hill, Blair and Mullens still available would we consider another big instead of wings like Ellington or Budinger?


Do you mean somebody else? Hill went a while ago.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Trailblazers - Victor Claver


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

RSP83 said:


> If when it comes our times to pick Jordan Hill, Blair and Mullens still available would we consider another big instead of wings like Ellington or Budinger?


Jordan Hill went #8 lol. 

I'd take Mullens over Budinger and Ellington, but that's due to potential and rarity of someone his size with athleticism.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kings - Orrri Casspri


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Blair at 26? I sure hope.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Cuban said their guy should be there at 24 and I'm sure he didn't anticipate Blair dropping, so maybe Blair drops another spot


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Come on Dallas, take Blair.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

There goes everybody's loverboy to the Mavs. Ellington or Budinger, here we come.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Damn It! I Hate Dallas!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Come on Dallas, take Blair.


You won't find better than Blair at 26.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Mavericks - BJ Mullens


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> You won't find better than Blair at 26.


W/E. Crap knees, fat, short. Yeah, what a stud! Hell maybe they want me at SG then. I'm 6', bad knees and have a little extra weight (but nowhere near as much as him).


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

****!!! there goes mullens


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> W/E. Crap knees, fat, short. Yeah, what a stud! Hell maybe they want me at SG then. I'm 6', bad knees and have a little extra weight (but nowhere near as much as him).


Rebounders in college usually translate into the NBA. It's unlikely you find a stud at 26, so might as well get a decent role player.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I don't see how we pass on Blair.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Thunder - Who? Rodgigeu Beadois?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

MAN I CALLED IT! BJ Mullens to the Thunder! Nice, that'll be fun to watch....that was my 2nd choice for him to go to if we didn't get him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Mullens is apparently headed to OKC. Whattaya know?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> Rebounders in college usually translate into the NBA. It's unlikely you find a stud at 26, so might as well get a decent role player.


Whose knees will get worse as he gets older, he'll get fat after he gets paid again, and still nothing special anyway. He'll always be 6'6" or shorter.


----------



## Merk (May 24, 2006)

I'd take McClinton


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stu Scott doesn't know how to pronounce Thabo. That's a shame.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blair, I bet.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

YUCK!!!!!!!! But at least not Blair.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Back to the future for the Bulls as they stock up on power forwards. (Edit: Jeez, wrong again.)

But it seems like the best possible draft for the Bulls. I'll look forward to seeing them play in the summer league.

Unless there's a trade...

Taj Gibson...

I heard the name...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls - Taj Gibson


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Taj Gibson, eh? Interesting.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Gibson? Eh....


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

The Bulls can't really be that stupid can they? We NEED bigs and shoooters. Not 2 freaking forwards. Budinger, Ellington would've been a MUCH better pick at 26. Apparently Tyrus is gone, or this scrub is getting traded.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Taj Gibson? I'm thinking he's another Cedric Simmons... I'd rather see us pick Blair, at #26 I'm willing to absorb Blair's risk.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't understand the pick but hopefully they see something I don't. There were a lot of guys there that I liked


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

First of all let me just start off by saying Told you so! The great Bizkit predicted James Johnson and the great Bizkit was right yet again (winks at bullhitter) lol JK. But this Taj Gibson pick boggles my mind, Dejuan Blair, Ellington or Budinger would have have been value picks at 26, I dont know why they went with another Noah/Thomas clone.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like Drew Gooden with longer arms. He's a stick


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

LOL who wants to bet the T-Wolves are taking another PG.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Grizzlies - Demarre Carroll


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I don't get the Taj Gibson pick. Will this guy ever crack a rotation anywhere? 

I'd rather have seen Ellington or a shooter at the two guard. Maybe we're just prepping for a trade, or are that darn sure we're bringing Gordon/Hinrich/Salmons are our SG's going forward.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Man I liked Nbadraft.net's mock for us better than this one (which was the same as draftexpress). Give me Hansbrough and Ellington over Johnson and Gibson.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Man I liked Nbadraft.net's mock for us better than this one (which was the same as draftexpress). Give me Hansbrough and Ellington over Johnson and Gibson.


Huh your crazy if you would rather have Handsolo over Johnson!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Timberwolves - Wayne ellington


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Huh your crazy if you would rather have Handsolo over Johnson!


No it comes down to me liking Ellington a lot...more than Johnson, and I'd take Tyler over Gibson. Ellington is the key.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

T-Wolves screwed up big time, they could have had a Derozan and Rubio back court but now they are just a mess trying to trade Lawson for peanuts.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Finally a good pick for the Wolves. They needed a shooter.


----------



## KGBULLS06 (May 24, 2006)

Maybe the Bulls already have an agreement with Ben Gordon on a contract, so they do not need another SG. I think their has to be a deal in place. Deng, Thomas and Hinrick could bring in a very solid PF. Lets hope a trade is in place. I just dont see all of these 6ft 8 to 6ft 9. How many do we have now? 5 guys? Tyrus, Tim, Deng, James, Taj


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> No it comes down to me liking Ellington a lot...more than Johnson, and I'd take Tyler over Gibson. Ellington is the key.


Johnson is a better NBA prospect than Ellington, I'm still waiting for a decent UNC SG since Vince.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

If Lakers pick Blair at 29 I think he's going to be a huge steal for them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Blair is dropping like a brick.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> T-Wolves screwed up big time, they could have had a Derozan and Rubio back court but now they are just a mess trying to trade Lawson for peanuts.


Exactly, Rubio and Flynn at 5 and 6 was retarded. 2 PGs that early?? Neither of them are capable of playing SG either. So they drafted a backup that early lol.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Knicks - Tony Douglas


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

RSP83 said:


> If Lakers pick Blair at 29 I think he's going to be a huge steal for them.


I thought the knicks got that pick


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Exactly, Rubio and Flynn at 5 and 6 was retarded. 2 PGs that early?? Neither of them are capable of playing SG either. So they drafted a backup that early lol.


I can understand the Flynn pick, if Rubio doenst work out and they need to trade him to a bigger market at least they got their solid PG still there but Lawson is not going to bring you back anything of real value, I dont know if they think they can trade for Aldrige or another 4 or 5 but Lawson is going to bring you back another average SG at best maybe.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I can understand the Flynn pick, if Rubio doenst work out and they need to trade him to a bigger market at least they got their solid PG still there but Lawson is not going to bring you back anything of real value, I dont know if they think they can trade for Aldrige or another 4 or 5 but Lawson is going to bring you back another average SG at best maybe.


The deal was already in place with the Nuggets for Lawson....protected pick from some other team, I forget which. Didn't care. If it was an unprotected pick, then it made some sense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cavaliers - christian eyenga


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont see the Bulls ending the night with Taj Gibson still on the team, I think the will trade him for a second rounder or 2 and pick up Budinger or Blair, its cheaper and those are very good picks in the second round. 

Maybe a Hinrich and Taj to Portland for a player and picks 33 and 38?


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont see the Bulls ending the night with Taj Gibson still on the team, I think the will trade him for a second rounder or 2 and pick up Budinger or Blair, its cheaper and those are very good picks in the second round.
> 
> Maybe a Hinrich and Taj to Portland for a player and picks 33 and 38?


I hate the Hinrich scenario, but I'd love to trade Taj back for some 2nds and take Budinger lol. Never happen, but oh well. Wouldn't mind Blair in the 2nd either, as his contract would be unguaranteed in case his knees went to hell or he got fat/lazy again, we could just dump him.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> I dont see the Bulls ending the night with Taj Gibson still on the team, I think the will trade him for a second rounder or 2 and pick up Budinger or Blair, its cheaper and those are very good picks in the second round.
> 
> Maybe a Hinrich and Taj to Portland for a player and picks 33 and 38?


What I'm hoping for.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I thought the knicks got that pick


LOL!... it's 3 AM here... I think that explains I'm just stupid sleepy. I keep calling things wrong (Hill and Blair). I'm out...

JJ is good. Gibson not so much.

I think there's something about Arizona swingmen lately. I used to think Marcus Williams of Arizona was a first round pick a couple of years ago. I thought Chase is too, but it turns out he's not.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> What I'm hoping for.


It only makes sense but knowing the Bulls they are probably in love with Gibson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kings - Jeff Pendagraph


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Well Someone just traded for the 38 pick so I dont know about the Bulls trade unless they settle for the 33 and 55.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Stu should have asked about ellington and if that means they are certain about BG


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gar likes Johnson and Gibson for their versatility.

"Big summer coming....looking to add to our depth."

Gar says he's hoping Gordon comes back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Wizards- Jermaine Taylor


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Wizards- Jermaine Taylor


I hear hes got a great left hook.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darko has been freed


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

pistons- Summers


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I bet the Spurs take Blair.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

lol, Blair isn't even the first Pitt player to go


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

lol damn I'm good, blair to Spurs.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Pairing him with the 7' Duncan should help.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Budinger to Detroit or Bucks book it!


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

oh wait.... I thought Blair was off the board... we should've used our 26 on him.

Anyway, Blair complements Duncan's game well IMO.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Did everyone just leave.. lol.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Did everyone just leave.. lol.


I'm still holding out hope we do what we never do and buy ourselves a draft pick here - still some good players available, and there's not really any downside at this point...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Chase Budinger still on the board?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

P to the Wee said:


> Chase Budinger still on the board?


Not anymore...Pistons nabbed him at 44. Good value, surely.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Can we trade Kirk Hinrich now?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Maybe I should play the lottery, I had Johnson to the Bulls, Blair to the Spurs and Budinger to the Pistons.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Not worth watching now. Pistons had a better draft in the 2nd than we did in the 1st. Figures.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

If we hadn't already wasted both 1sts on Fs, we could trade for a 2nd now and draft Josh Heytvelt.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Not worth watching now. Pistons had a better draft in the 2nd than we did in the 1st. Figures.


Budinger evidently got moved to Houston. If you're curious.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Pistons had a horrible draft, Austin Daye 15 lol what a joke.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Well, at least Budinger isn't staying in Detroit. That was disgusting. Houston sucks too, but at least he's not a Piston.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

King Joseus said:


> Budinger evidently got moved to Houston. If you're curious.


Yeah I just saw that, didn't see your post yet. Thanks. I don't like Houston at all either, but at least it's not the damn Pistons. I still think that Chase could be a star, at least offensively, and with Yao down there that should free up a considerable amount of shooting space for him.

Now why can't we ever do that? Trade for guys like that. Deng is the only time I can remember doing it lol.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Pistons had a horrible draft, Austin Daye 15 lol what a joke.


Idk, a 6'10" guy that can really shoot is nice. Then add Budinger and that Swede, and I'd take it over ours for sure. No comparison at all.


----------



## BullsBaller (Oct 6, 2002)

DaBabyBullz said:


> W/E. Crap knees, fat, short. Yeah, what a stud! Hell maybe they want me at SG then. I'm 6', bad knees and have a little extra weight (but nowhere near as much as him).


He had acl surgery in high school and has played 2 seasons of successful college basketball. He has also lost 39 Ibs. since high school, so I wouldn't say he has crap knees. He will be a steal for the 2nd round. You watch!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Idk, a 6'10" guy that can really shoot is nice. Then add Budinger and that Swede, and I'd take it over ours for sure. No comparison at all.


Yeah your right no comparison at all, nobody in their right mind would consider 3 second round picks and an extremely overrated undersized 3 (Daye) to be better than a talent like Johnson. You can have the 190 lb Daye who has 0 toughness, il take the 6'8 beast who can score at the Next level.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

BullsBaller said:


> He had acl surgery in high school and has played 2 seasons of successful college basketball. He has also lost 39 Ibs. since high school, so I wouldn't say he has crap knees. He will be a steal for the 2nd round. You watch!


I think the 39 lbs was lost between the college season and the NBA combine. In other words, he wanted to weigh in and test out better so he could get PAID. I think he went to the best possible place, so he'll look better than he is since they can compensate for him a lot in SA.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

Suns always take the underachieving brother....robin lopez last year and taylor griffin this year...so ironic



and also...
Chase Budinger is the most overrated player in this forum...if you fall in this weak draft, there's no way in hell your going to be a star in this league...plus his defensive game is as good as ben gordons shot selection...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah your right no comparison at all, nobody in their right mind would consider 3 second round picks and an extremely overrated undersized 3 (Daye) to be better than a talent like Johnson. You can have the 190 lb Daye who has 0 toughness, il take the 6'8 beast who can score at the Next level.


LOL, it depends on how they turn out. Johnson has to be played at SF, and be better than all those guys, because Gibson appears to be a scrub that will be buried on the bench. I would much rather have those Detroit picks than the 2 we drafted.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Believe it or not Dejuan Blair has NO MCL's.


----------

